# Sudan grass nightmare



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Started mowing my sudan grass Wednesday and had to go so slow only got 35 acres done. With a 20% chance of rain I figured I would finish the next day. Got 4 inches that night. I am grateful for the rain but one problem grass grew 6 inches and went through the cut grass. Now hoping to cut last 15 acres if it will cut. Never cut such nasty stuff. Wont float pulls out roots and plugs blades. Was told today that special sudan grass bred for making dry hay takes SIX TO SEVEN DAYS to dry. I will never plant again. Now I have to wonder if I will have any tp feed or sell. One more thing to add. I walked through a corn field and was told by seed rep that this year will prove to the farmer that genetics and high cost seed will prove themselves. I asked him when they planned on delivering the ears because the tassles were done and had no silks. He is going to get back to me.Modern AG gotta love it. Cant wait to retire


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Be lucky if its dry in a week.Out west where it is dryer climate pretty common to dry 10+ days._

_Maybe make baleage?_

_I've baled it wet and let bales sit seperatly and carmelized it._


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like it would make you a lot of silage and that is what it is best used for. Mel


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't say we ever tried to bale the stuff, always mowed and used for silage. Actually used the stuff to seal the bunker when we used to do that.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks to all who answered. I am trying to locate a bale wrapper. I guess i will never learn that salesmen are teh same as whores. They will say anything to get your money and then when you have sores or I mean problems they have all the excuses lined up , If they call you at all. Chalk one up to experience , just not the best year to learn one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

At least in hard times even the ladies take a hit, the salesman just schemes along...watch it he might try to sell you some snake oil that will increase yield 10 fold, and reduce drydown by 3 days, never use n again! ...sorry to hear of your troubles...never messed with the stuff, glad I don't.....


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

The bale and graze varieties dry down real good in 3 days. I have baled the Garst brand sudangrass and never had a problem getting it to dry.


----------

